# Sasquatch in MN



## Squatch (Dec 14, 2012)

hello, I'm squatch also known by the forum name SlapChop in other places, I'm 6'7" 280 lB soldier who has an insatiable appetite for boarding.
I live in the MN Metro (Twin Cities), and go to one of the quaint hills we have, you can find me at Afton Alps, re learning after two years out of the bindings, deployments suck when all you see is desert...

my riding style is more all mountain, I prefer a harder board, I wish they made bigger bindings to accommodate my humongous feet, but I make do...

other things that I enjoy are long boarding, motorcycles, firearms, paintball, some basic DJing, and speeding... down the mountain, and down the road...

There are a few spots that I want to get better at, like terrain park skills, I learned how to drop in on a skateboard (leaning forward is quite difficult to grasp when your body naturally wants to be upright) and one day I want to go out to breck, or any mountain for that matter


----------

